# Sig Sauer P238



## bobc170a (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi All,

I am interested in buying a Sig Sauer P239 for Home Defense. I have viewed a lot of material on this gun and I like it.
My Question is I am LEFT HANDED.
Can I use this gun effectively and safety. Also it important that my wife use this gun who is RIGHT HANDED.


Bob


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Have you ever owned and used a 1911 style pistol? You'd probably want to modify it to have an ambi safety if Sig doesn't offer it. Does it bother you to carry a pistol cocked and locked? Your wife? For example, I have no problem training and carrying my 1911 handguns in condition one which is cocked with the hammer back and locked with the safety on. That's the way it's designed to be carried. But my late wife absolutely refused to touch it in that condition except on the firing line at the range. The hammer back just bothered her. 

You have to train well with a single action firearm like the 1911 design. You pull it, sweep the safety down and aim then fire. Too many times I've seen novice or even somewhat practiced owners pull the gun at a range, doing drills and fail to drop the safety, pulling hard on a trigger that doesn't budge. In a high stress environment like a home invasion where you lose so much tactile control, could you be sure you'd built enough muscle memory to drop the safety when the chips are down. How about your wife? Lots of range drill and lots of dry fire in a safe location. 

Also, small guns even with somewhat anemic calibers like .380 tend to be harder to shoot, less comfortable, and more snappy to train with. Even with lots of range time with the drills down pat, you still need a good bit of practice in getting the scrap of the bullet to where you want it, and like I said, it's not as much fun in a smaller snappy lightweight model. I'd be looking at a somewhat larger handgun that's easier to grip and shoot for a husband / wife home defense gun. Something like a Walther PPQ, Sig P320 or Glock 19. That Walther has the sweetest grip and trigger in the business and none of those has a thumb safety to get in the way. If you have to have a hammer and want to carry it down, look at the Sig P226 or Walther P99. 

Again, I don't know your experience levels nor your wife's. Also, I personally love the 1911 platform, but would never advise it for a novice nor as one's first home defense gun. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The below link might give you an answer....
Changing the right hand safety to ambi safety - SIG Talk


----------

